# Dressing the hourglass



## Pomander_ (May 16, 2008)

Hi, I'm pomander, and I'm a curvy girl.

I do NOT mean curvy as in fat! I mean curvy as in...a body with curves. Boobs, waist, hips, butt.

In clothing catalogs, fashion spreads, etc., the models are almost all skinny with no boobs or hips. That's fine, except it's hard to tell what the clothes will look like with a completely different body underneath. SO...I'm starting this thread for myself and all the other hourglass/curvy girls out there, to share tips and questions about how to best dress a curvy shape. Pants, dresses, coats, bikinis, hairstyles....etc. etc. etc.

ready...GO!!


----------



## monniej (May 16, 2008)

cool! my latest go to shape - pencil skirts. very flattering to a shape that has a smaller waist and curvy hips. must be to the knee and show the right amount of booty curve without being vulgar. too tight and it looks hoochie.


----------



## LilDee (May 16, 2008)

Great thread.. I will be checking up on this one a lot! haha..

The following is just my personal experience.. but it might be helpful to someone, who knows right?






As for bikinis, I usually go fo a halter or "Marilyn style" top.. no tiny triangle bikinis! lol.. and then regular bikini bottoms..

I wear a lot of summer dresses! Love them..

Ones that are tighter fitting in the waist and have a stretchier/ bigger bust area.. Empire waists that start high do not work... unless they are made specifically with a bustier person in mind..

Also, even though i probably won't be wearing them in the summer.. I found a new love for high-waisted pants.. they look good with a little bit of booty





You may have to have them taken in at the waist though..

Underneath my tops and dresses.. I usually wear balconnet style bras (yes they are available in more difficult sizes with smaller backs like 28G/30F/32D/ETC) But make sure you're wearing the right size bra.. that will make any clothes look better





The balconette style gives a nicer lift and pretty decolletage for lower straight accross necklines, and v-necks..


----------



## pinksugar (May 17, 2008)

I'm an hourglass as well...

I agree, pencil skirts (or high waisted skirts) are very flattering, and I like the fashions from the 50s - the belted a-line dresses are very flattering for curvaceous figures I think.


----------



## Bec688 (May 17, 2008)

Hourglass here too



Pencil skirts/dresses look fabulous on an hourglass figure, fitted clothing tends to look better too, to eccentuate the figure, anything that sinches in at the waist looks good too.


----------



## Xx Leanne xX (May 17, 2008)

I'm an hourglass too and definatley agree the high waisted pencil skirt, thats all i seem to be wearing for nights out at the mo i think they really flattering! I'm also going through a stage of putting a chunky waist clincher belt with nearly every top/dress i wear lol


----------



## niksaki (May 18, 2008)

Oh i am loving this thread! nothing to add though as everything i would say is already here haha


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2008)

I wish I had an hourglass figure... or a figure period.... sigh.......


----------



## EverydayGlam (May 18, 2008)

I'm curvy too. Except I don't have a lot up top...just kinda average there, but yeah I'm loving this thread and totally agree with everything here. I'm 5'1 about 127 pounds and have some serious hips/booty...LOVE pencil skirts...they are so sexy and a curvy body.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 19, 2008)

this is why i tend to wear clothes from the 50s and 60s.

they were made for women with hour-glass figures.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 19, 2008)

This is a great thread, I have an hourglass figure as well. I wear garments that have curved silhouettes, that emphasize and balnace my figure. The silhouette should have a well-defined waist, such as; princess style seams, flared skirts, jeans with stretch denim (that hugs the curves.) Belts and wrap arounds are also great for emphasazing the waist.


----------



## Pomander_ (Jul 23, 2008)

Almost forgot about this thread! lol here's what else I've found to be flattering:

Flared sweatpants--I have a pair that get me loads of compliments, they aren't too tight so it's not skankville but they hug my hips and balance everything out with the flare.

Skinny waist belts--I'm very short so I feel stumpy in a big chunky belt. But since a lot of tops that fit my boobs don't fit my waist, I like to have something cinching it to make it more flattering.

Fitted dresses--anything with a fitted bodice and a floaty skirt makes my hips look huge, and not in a good way. I tend to look better in dresses that are either fitted on the bottom and looser up top, or fitted from head to toe. Although, I just found a dress that breaks the rule but looks great on me-- it's made of stiff fabric and has a fitted bodice and then flares out at the skirt, with no seam in between. It works, somehow.

Cropped sweaters--I have a crochet half-sweater that I pin at the ribcage. It flatters the waist and the boobs and somehow makes me look taller.

...

If I think of more ideas I'll post them!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 23, 2008)

good tips! trouser jeans work wonders for my hourglass shape. they seem to really balance out my hips. .still searchin for the perfect pair tho.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 23, 2008)

Gah, I love pencil skirts/dresses but I hardly have any curves to fill them out so I look abit silly



They look great on curvy girls.


----------



## rondagaus (Jul 24, 2008)

Pencil skirts, sundresses with waistlines, and my favorite sheath dresses. The 50's look is very nice for hourglass.


----------



## TxKimberly (Jul 24, 2008)

You have no idea how much I wish I had an hourglass figure. I go through a lot of effort to try and look like i do.

I could never figure out the whole stick thin figure thing. I'm sure she doesn't shed any tears while looking through all the size 0 to 6 dresses that I can't even dream of, but I think a woman with curves is so much more attractive. Shakira is a perfect example. She is NOT a skinny minny - that lady has hips and curves, and I think she is about the sexiest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *TxKimberly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have no idea how much I wish I had an hourglass figure. I go through a lot of effort to try and look like i do.I could never figure out the whole stick thin figure thing. I'm sure she doesn't shed any tears while looking through all the size 0 to 6 dresses that I can't even dream of, but I think a woman with curves is so much more attractive. Shakira is a perfect example. She is NOT a skinny minny - that lady has hips and curves, and I think she is about the sexiest thing I've ever seen.

Some girls can't get an hourglass figure. I'd love one but I have fast metabolism



I don't like how lots of people assume that girls starve themselves to get skinny when some are naturally like that. Ee well!


----------



## TxKimberly (Jul 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Some girls can't get an hourglass figure. I'd love one but I have fast metabolism



I don't like how lots of people assume that girls starve themselves to get skinny when some are naturally like that. Ee well! I guess I HAD assumed that skinny girls had to starve themselves to be that way. I suppose that's because _I_ have to starve myself just to maintain a size 12 let alone have any dreams of getting close to today's ideals.
Sorry Laura, I hadn't realized that in addition to stating my admiration for girls with an hourglass figure, my post implied a slam on on girls that don't have one. I really hadn't meant it that way.


----------



## monniej (Jul 24, 2008)

i just thought of another shape that works. the boot cut pant! these do wonders for an hour glass shape. just enough flare in the leg to balance out the proportions of the waist and hips. my all time fav slacks to wear!

i also love crop jackets. nipped at the waist and a bit of flare below that. they need to stop just above the booty. i don't wear any jackets to come over my hips. makes me look like i'm smuggling. lol~


----------



## flychick767 (Jul 28, 2008)

Arn't women with curves great.


----------



## jessica9 (Jul 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Some girls can't get an hourglass figure. I'd love one but I have fast metabolism




I don't like how lots of people assume that girls starve themselves to get skinny when some are naturally like that. Ee well! You can be naturally thin and an hourglass shape as well. I'm 5'9" and a size 0-2 and I'm not bone-thin. It's just proportions. Marilyn Monroe and Kate Moss actually have the same bust-waist-hip proportions and are both hourglasses. Actually, a lot more models are hourglasses than people think...it's sort of why they are models! If you have at least a 10 inch difference between top, waist, and bottom, you have an hourglass figure. But yes...it annoys me when people generally assume skinny people starve themselves as well - there are so many different body types and we've all got things we can flaunt and feel good about. 
I really like trouser pants as well...they really balance out my hips. And I like casual button-down shirts with them as well. I just really like trouser pants and I'm sort of into more laid-back clothing at the moment. I do concur on the pencil skirt though! I'm digging the high waist trend! I think this belt trend is also a very good thing. Anything fitted at the waist really helps I think. Right now is a good time in fashion for hourglasses.


----------



## vivelamour (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I'm hourglass too but not very curvy (34-25-35).

I tried some high-waisted skirts, but I think I look odd since I don't have much curves. :[

Originally Posted by *jessica9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can be naturally thin and an hourglass shape as well. I'm 5'9" and a size 0-2 and I'm not bone-thin. It's just proportions. Marilyn Monroe and Kate Moss actually have the same bust-waist-hip proportions and are both hourglasses. Actually, a lot more models are hourglasses than people think...it's sort of why they are models! If you have at least a 10 inch difference between top, waist, and bottom, you have an hourglass figure. But yes...it annoys me when people generally assume skinny people starve themselves as well - there are so many different body types and we've all got things we can flaunt and feel good about. 
I really like trouser pants as well...they really balance out my hips. And I like casual button-down shirts with them as well. I just really like trouser pants and I'm sort of into more laid-back clothing at the moment. I do concur on the pencil skirt though! I'm digging the high waist trend! I think this belt trend is also a very good thing. Anything fitted at the waist really helps I think. Right now is a good time in fashion for hourglasses.

10 inches? I thought it was 8. Maybe I don't qualify.



lol


----------



## Pomander_ (Aug 14, 2008)

^I think those are about my measurements too, and I definitely consider myself an hourglass. I htink it's more about proportion than actual difference in inches..the smaller you are, the smaller the difference has to be.


----------



## moccah (Aug 14, 2008)

Im curvy as well and I have a lot of ideas of clothing that would look great on curvy girls like myself ( I have them somewhere in a drawning book but I wouldnt know how to make it...darn clumpsy)

I have a lot of hip, boob and butt and most clothing is designed to fit a surton body type...Its a real pain in the but to find a jeans that fits the hips and butt But also fits the belly part, I dont have a large flubby belly and most jeans are made for large flubby belly's as soon as you grab a bigger size





I hope I learn to make my own clothes someday, that would be great


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 14, 2008)

I have an hourglass figure too and love dresses, especially halter dresses with nipped in waists, belted trench coats, empire waists, skinny jeans with longer but not too long tops, wrap tops and dresses etc.

Originally Posted by *vivelamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I'm hourglass too but not very curvy (34-25-35).I tried some high-waisted skirts, but I think I look odd since I don't have much curves. :[

10 inches? I thought it was 8. Maybe I don't qualify.



lol

I'm pretty sure that it's 10 inches. I have a 14 inch difference between my waist and hips and just a bit less than that between bust and waist. Your bust and hip measurements have to be close to the same number with at least a 10 inch difference in your waist.


----------



## rachael (Oct 14, 2008)

i have a very curvy hourglass figure too and im very short. Im 5'2 and 127 pounds. (=

Its hard for me to find shirts that fit right, because my boobs are big and my waist is so small.

Any kind of top that cinches at the waist looks fabulous. Tight or cropped jackets/sweaters look nice as well. and for t shirts, just get tight ones, but make sure they are long enough.

I have found that boot cut jeans balance out the hips and thighs and look great. They are basically the only kind of jean i wear. If you want to show off your hourglass figure, skinny jeans WITH heels shows off all your curves. and the new trend of oversized shirts/ short dresses with tights and heels looks good too.


----------



## Roxie (Oct 15, 2008)

I love a loose blouse! My wardrobe is fullled with them! I like to have only one button done (the one at the waist) and because hourglass firgures are quite busty, they cover the baggy part of my arms, leaving my slim forearms and wrists.

I like jeans that come just bellow the belly button. Jeans that have a low rise (or too high) are not attractive at all.

Skinny belts are much more flattering - especially around the waist.

Heels are best with hourglass figures, but flats look alright with straight pants.

I read somewhere that hourglass figure's live the longest!! That would be because we don't have all that bellyfat that is dangerous for our health.


----------



## TxKimberly (Oct 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rachael* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have a very curvy hourglass figure too and im very short. Im 5'2 and 127 pounds. (=Its hard for me to find shirts that fit right, because my boobs are big and my waist is so small.. . . .

OMG what I wouldn't give to have THAT problem! LOL


----------



## RoxRae (Oct 15, 2008)

You have hit my pet peeve on this one chick! I have extremely curvy and I have such a hard time getting cute clothes that don't look overly matronly or teenageish. Actually, I guess I should say I am a plus size woman. I haven't always been overweight and have at different times been probably too skinny. I have a difficult time finding pants and jeans because my leg/hip/butt area is not in proportion to my waist. So if it fits my butt and legs, its too big in the waist. I have found Avenue though and they have some cute stuff. I really really hate "plus size" catalogs, etc., that feature skinny women. WTH??? How am I supposed to gauge how that particular outfit might look on me when its some dam size 2 woman wearing it??? ARGG! Well, enough ranting!!


----------

